# Datasheet i.c tda11145ps/n3/3/an8



## Edgardo Carranza Lajud (May 19, 2017)

Amigos del Foro Cordial saludo, Necesito Saber si el tda11145ps/n3/3/an8 Es igual Al tda11145ps/n3/3
Si alguno de ustedes tiene el datasheet de ambos para compararlos se lo Agradeceria Mucho, Que DIOS Los Bendiga. ...


----------



## dantonio (May 20, 2017)

En cuanto a la disposición de sus pines no existe diferencia alguna (cosa que puedes comprobar 
comparando los que presenta vuestro aparato con los datos que aporto), en cambio, es probable que el sustituto no permita, por ejemplo, encenderlo o bien no respondan todas las funciones desde el control remoto, o algún otro inconveniente, dado que la programación del mismo lo convierte en un UOC especifico (debido a las tres últimas letras de su característica) para ser empleado en determinado 
modelo de aparato.

Saludos.


----------

